# Minikin 1.5 510



## SpiralSequence (20/7/16)

Hi guys. I recently got a minikin 1.5 and just wanted to find out if others have an issue with the atty not sitting flush. 

Its if the 510 sits above the mod. Also it looks like the 510 might be a bit lose in the mod. 

Any feedback will be great.


----------



## Kalashnikov (20/7/16)

Depends on the tank. Not all have that issue on the minikin. My billow v2 has it. But my crius does not. Length of the threads i guess as there is no standard when it comes to the lenght of threads


----------



## skola (20/7/16)

That 510 definitely sits slightly higher than the rest of the mod. Also looking for a fix for this. I haven't had an issue of the 510 being lose though although I've red on reddit that the previous 120w version had a loose 510 issue.


----------



## SpiralSequence (20/7/16)

OK that's a bit of a relieve. I will cut some 0.9mm clear polycarbonate discs tonight that fits over the connection. See if that helps


----------



## Pindyman (20/7/16)

SpiralSequence said:


> Hi guys. I recently got a minikin 1.5 and just wanted to find out if others have an issue with the atty not sitting flush.
> 
> Its if the 510 sits above the mod. Also it looks like the 510 might be a bit lose in the mod.
> 
> Any feedback will be great.


as Kalashnikov said..it depends on the tank and how far the 510pin protrudes...the longer the pin the more wobble between tank and mod...is the 510 pin adjustable on your tank? if so see if you can screw it in more....


----------



## skola (20/7/16)

I don't think it's *only* dependent on the tank. The silver part of the 510 does not sit completely flush with the mod itself.


----------



## SpiralSequence (20/7/16)

Pindyman said:


> as Kalashnikov said..it depends on the tank and how far the 510pin protrudes...the longer the pin the more wobble between tank and mod...is the 510 pin adjustable on your tank? if so see if you can screw it in more....


No its definitely the 510 that is lose. Just checked now again. Will have to phone the supplier and see what they say.


----------



## Pindyman (20/7/16)

skola said:


> I don't think it's *only* dependent on the tank. The silver part of the 510 does not sit completely flush with the mod itself.


the plate is raised to prevent the tank from scratching the mod itself...


----------



## skola (20/7/16)

Pindyman said:


> the plate is raised to prevent the tank from scratching the mod itself...


Sure, it also prevents majority of my tanks from sitting flush on the mod. Kinda annoying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapermort (20/7/16)

I have the minikin 1.5 in purple, amazing mod but I have also noticed this with ( and the guys are right ) with a longer 510 thread there will be some gap between tank and mod. However, the 510 fitting on the mod it self being loose ... nope, sounds wrong


----------



## SpiralSequence (20/7/16)

Yeah I noticed that when I cleaned my griffin and put it back on. When I tighten it there is play on the 510 when you wiggle it looser or tighter. I have contacted the supplier and will wait what they have to say about this issue.

Also the mod is not even a week old and I know for sure it has been babied since day 1.


----------



## Mac75 (20/7/16)

SpiralSequence said:


> Yeah I noticed that when I cleaned my griffin and put it back on. When I tighten it there is play on the 510 when you wiggle it looser or tighter. I have contacted the supplier and will wait what they have to say about this issue.
> 
> Also the mod is not even a week old and I know for sure it has been babied since day 1.



Play on the 510 or play on the atty?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiralSequence (20/7/16)

Mac75 said:


> Play on the 510 or play on the atty?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure 510. There is play on it side to side and twisting it. Same play on Aromamizer as well.


----------



## Mac75 (20/7/16)

SpiralSequence said:


> For sure 510. There is play on it side to side and twisting it. Same play on Aromamizer as well.



Needs to be replaced IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynkedZA (27/1/17)

I used q bond and filler powder on the inside and it worked

Sent from my LG-H840 using Tapatalk


----------



## MoneymanVape (27/1/17)

Jip ist shit. Solderd my one today. Otherwise pratly putty or qbond

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LynkedZA (27/1/17)

MoneymanVape said:


> Jip ist shit. Solderd my one today. Otherwise pratly putty or qbond


That will work as well its a ground so no need to isolate it

Sent from my LG-H840 using Tapatalk


----------

